# A strange partnership



## TimV (May 29, 2009)

Right here in the US we have one of the most unique relationships between a plant and an animal anywhere in the world. _Sarracenia purpurea_ is a plant that survives by eating insects, and _Wyeomyia smithii_ is a species of mosquito that lives no where else on earth than right in the digestive urn of this plant.

As you can see in the photo from one of my specimens, the plant has leaves shaped like urns, and downwards pointing hairs that keep insects which crawl or fly in for a drink of water from coming out again. The insect dies, and is digested. But the relationship of enzymes to water is so high in this plant compared to other Pitcher Plants that it benefits from a certain mosquito.

The mosquito lays it's eggs in the urn, and in it's larval form eats from the dead insects that the plant has killed, concentrating the nutrients in it's waste to a form more readily used by the plant. And the plant naturally is the perfect place for a young mosquito to live; it's not like it has to watch out for fish or anything!

In the two bottom urns, notice the dark spots, which are captured insects. I've had this plant from a seedling many years ago, and have never had to feed it.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, Tim. One of my favourite walking places in in a Long Leaf Pine / Pitcher Plant bog not too far from here.


----------



## KMK (May 29, 2009)

I take it this is called a 'pitcher plant' to us laymen?


----------



## TimV (May 29, 2009)

Yes, one of 9 species of North American Pitcher Plants.


----------



## KMK (May 29, 2009)

Do they cut down on the mosquito population or attract more?


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

Tim, I've been told that this variety grow around here, but the particular mosquito does not. Do you know if that is correct?


----------



## TimV (May 29, 2009)

Yes, the mosquito is only found in about half the populations of this plant.

Lawrence, are you sure the Pitcher Plant isn't another species down that far south? There are 9 species, and the one I posted is usually in colder areas.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

Tim, 
I'm not sure. I was told that this particular type was here by a Ranger at the Weeks Bay Estuary Preserve. I'll google the name and see if he was spoofing. . .

I'm back. According to Wikipedia it looks like there is a little area in our area:






I guess he was correct.

Upon a little further reading it looks like the ones around here are Sarracenia purpurea ssp venosa var burkii, a sub species. Ah, the joys of taxonomy.


----------



## he beholds (May 29, 2009)

Tim...do you know what kind of plant eats ticks and where I can get me about five acres worth of said plants?


----------



## TimV (May 29, 2009)

No, you have to go to Africa and stand there with a bunch of antelope with your arms stretched out. Then some birds will come along and take care of you. But wear lots of sun screen ;-)


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

Jessi, do y'all have Cattle Egrets up there? They love ticks. If you don't maybe I could trap and send you some. Lovely white birds, too.


----------



## he beholds (May 29, 2009)

I've never seen that bird : (
We are being overrun and I am now afraid of going into my backyard, which is so sad and crippling.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 29, 2009)

Cool partnership, thanks for sharing


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

As much as I don't like it, you may want to apply some Bifenthrin (a Diazinon replacement) to your yard to help control the ticks. A tick or two every now and then is not that big of a deal, but an infestation is another matter. If you do apply a chemical control compound follow the directions to the letter, especially because you have young uns around.


----------



## AThornquist (May 29, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I've never seen that bird : (
> We are being overrun and I am now afraid of going into my backyard, which is so sad and crippling.



Get a bunch of dogs, make them live in the backyard for a couple days to get covered in tics, and then get rid of the dogs...


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen that bird : (
> ...


----------



## he beholds (May 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> As much as I don't like it, you may want to apply some Bifenthrin (a Diazinon replacement) to your yard to help control the ticks. A tick or two every now and then is not that big of a deal, but an infestation is another matter. If you do apply a chemical control compound follow the directions to the letter, especially because you have young uns around.



First, sorry Tim for all this off-topicness!

I think that's what we're going to have to do. I don't really know how bad it is, but my husband found one on him (not attached) and one attaching on our son (very easy to remove at that point). Then we had friends over a few days later and we walked her through our woods and she got two on her in like the five minutes we were out. And then I found one yesterday. 
I have honestly not gone outside except to the car since we found the first ones, so I don't know if we would have found them everyday...


----------



## Seb (May 29, 2009)

he beholds said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I don't like it, you may want to apply some Bifenthrin (a Diazinon replacement) to your yard to help control the ticks. A tick or two every now and then is not that big of a deal, but an infestation is another matter. If you do apply a chemical control compound follow the directions to the letter, especially because you have young uns around.
> ...



Guinea birds are good tick eaters and make interesting yard pets.

[ame=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guineafowl]Guineafowl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/ame]


My Mom's neighbor has a couple, they're interesting birds that have a few good uses around the yard.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

Seb said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



That is true. And, the are a great perimeter alarm system. Not to bad when cooked over a slow bank of coals for several hours either.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 29, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

so you would want to cut down that plant if you don't want mosquitos, eh?


----------



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2009)

TimV said:


> Right here in the US we have one of the most unique relationships between a plant and an animal anywhere in the world. _Sarracenia purpurea_ is a plant that survives by eating insects, and _Wyeomyia smithii_ is a species of mosquito that lives no where else on earth than right in the digestive urn of this plant.
> 
> As you can see in the photo from one of my specimens, the plant has leaves shaped like urns, and downwards pointing hairs that keep insects which crawl or fly in for a drink of water from coming out again. The insect dies, and is digested. But the relationship of enzymes to water is so high in this plant compared to other Pitcher Plants that it benefits from a certain mosquito.
> 
> ...



Incredible Tim!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 29, 2009)

Amazing plant. I love the colors.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the cool pic and botany lesson, Tim!

But is anyone else also thinking... "Feed me, Seymour!"?


----------

